# Dishwasher Leak



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Where is the leak? Need way more info


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Skymaster is correct. Leaks or drips can come from a number of places. Check and clean all your door gaskets and try running with less soap for a few days. If you can`t pinpoint the leak try placing a piece of paper towel on the floor in the suspect area when running and look for the starting point. I fixed a neighbours recently which was off level tilting forward and dripping at the front left corner through the float switch but there are several hose connections and your door seal to consider as well. Don`t reach into the leaky area if the breaker is not shut off, but removing the kick pan and using a flashlite will likely help.


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

kolhoznik said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I just bought a house with a 3 year old Fridgidaire dishwasher (Model No. FDB510LCB0) and after the first load noticed there was a leak. I am a DIY newbie but this seems too soon to have a leak. Any ideas on possible problems and how to fix them? Thanks for any wisdom.


My 3 yr. old Maytag, was leaking as well. I had to pull it out from under the counter, & run it in the middle of kitchen floor. My tub is cracked where a molded leg is at on the back side. Maytag is going to replace it, so I would call & be very adement that they stand behind their product!:furious:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Did the house sit empty for some time before you bought it? If it did, it's possible the seals around the motor gave out. I had that happen to a rental house once. Odd how things wear out by not being used....

I replaced the motor from the top side, $100 bucks later it was up and running. In retrospect, I should of replaced the whole machine...oh well...live and learn.....


----------

